# Seiko 7A07 Quartz Stopwatch Anybody ?



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

Funny, isn't it, when I look back now, how I started off the Seiko 7A54 Pocket Watch thread ....



SEIKO7A38 said:


> Most Seiko 7Axx collectors are familiar with the â€˜regularâ€™ 7A28-xxxx; 7A38-xxxx and 7A48-xxxx versions.
> 
> Then there's the not-so-well-loved 7A34's and the gaudy 7A36 'Surf Timers', both of fairly limited appeal.
> 
> ...


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

Anyway, I was idly running a few searches on eBay Italy this morning when I came across item # 220892365054. 



> *Cronografo Seiko in acciaio- mai usato- vendo come nuovo - introvabile*























> Cronografo in acciaio, originale- movimento al quarzo completo di rubini, perfettamente funzionante, immacolato, mai usato, sempre tenuto nel cassetto.


It's N.O.S. complete with the original SPZ001J card tag.


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

However, the seller has set *250 Euros* as the opening bid price, or a hefty *325 Euros* as a Buy-it-Now. :rofl2:

He's obviously trying to do his bit to help the floundering Italian economy, because ....

on top of that, to ship it internationally - he's asking for a whopping *53.00 Euros*. :shocking:

So whereas I might have eventually given in on the 7A54 pocket watch, for it's 'rare 7Axx curio value' ....

this one, which without any proper time function, is next to useless, except purely as a 1/10s stopwatch ....

I think I'll definitely pass. :schmoll:

Oh Yes, the seller has included a third photo in his listing:










I wonder where he got that from ? In case it looks familiar, scroll up the page.


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

Not much out there on the 'Net, about the 7A07, otherwise. :lookaround:

I did find this Japanese blog page about a Seiko stopwatch collection. (5 pages in total).

Scroll to the bottom of the first page and there are half a dozen small photos of the 7A07-0010.


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

SEIKO7A38 said:


> SEIKO7A38 said:
> 
> 
> > Most Seiko 7Axx collectors are familiar with the â€˜regularâ€™ 7A28-xxxx; 7A38-xxxx and 7A48-xxxx versions ....
> ...


Those of you who may have tinkered with 'regular' 7Axx's, will no doubt have referred to the Seiko manuals.

Funny thing, I was having a read of the Seiko 7A07 technical manual last night, as you do :book: ....

and whereas there are certainly a LOT of common parts between the 7A07A and other 7Axx movements -

for example, I've used what was sold to me as a 7A07 circuit board to repair a 7A38 (same p/n 4001726) ....

There are also a few other parts that are quite different - mostly due to the 'bullhead' pusher arrangement.

Worth a look, if you're interested in these things - even though you may never have cause to dismantle one. :hammer:


----------

